# masons jars



## tjburn (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Everyone
 I was wondering what years longlife, midland'
 easi-pak masons where made. Any help would
 be great.
 Jace


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 2, 2005)

Longlife Mason 1975-1977, Midland Mason 1975, Easi-Pak Mason 1975-1976  -Tammy


----------



## tjburn (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Tammy
 If you don't mind, I have two more
 to ask you about. A magic mason,an jeanette
 mason.
 Jace


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 4, 2005)

Magic Mason is mid-1970's era, similar to the other ones.  The Jeannette, however, was made during WWII and only in quart size.  That's why the correct lid for the Jeannette is a Jeannette glass insert & metal band, while all the others take the flat metal lid & band.  -Tammy


----------



## tjburn (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey Tammy
 Thanks for the information, Do you know what the jeannette
 sales for.
 Jace


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Jace, Redbook says the Jeanette goes for $4-$6 complete, with half of the value in the closure.  -Tammy


----------



## tjburn (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Tammy
 I appreate all the help.
 Jace


----------

